# 17 x 8 rims?



## ChargerCop (Mar 30, 2009)

Will 17 x 8 rims fit on my 67 Goat with a 4.5 inch back spacing? If so what size BFgoodwrench radial T/A's should I go with to keep the total wheel size the same, maybe a littel bigger?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

ChargerCop said:


> Will 17 x 8 rims fit on my 67 Goat with a 4.5 inch back spacing? If so what size BFgoodwrench radial T/A's should I go with to keep the total wheel size the same, maybe a littel bigger?



ChargerCop:

I put 17x7 TorqThrusts with P225-45-R17 (4.75 inch backspace) with BF Goodrich GForce Super Sport tires on the front and 17x8 TorqThursts on the back with P255-45-R17 (5.75 inch backspace) BF Goodrich GForce Super Sport tires on the back. My backspacing might be different because I now have four-wheel disc brakes instead of the original drum brakes all around. No problem with clearance.

Regards,
Paul


----------



## ChargerCop (Mar 30, 2009)

Got my new rims in today. I went with the Torq Thrust "M" 17 x 8 all the way around. Gunna take them in and get them mounted and balanced next week. Probably going to go with 235/45R17's all the way around as well.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

hope you get some pix when there insialled


----------



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

I would also like to see some pics, I really like the color of your car.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Orange and white does go good together. O'yeah, that blue aint bad either.


----------



## ChargerCop (Mar 30, 2009)

ThomasGTO said:


> I would also like to see some pics, I really like the color of your car.


Thomas- Unfortunatly it isn't my car. I really liked the color too. I have kept that pic around so when i take mine in to replace the dingy white it is now my paint guy has something to go off. I've been told its called dark caribian blue or a light shade of royal blue. I plan on sitting down with my paint guy in a couple of weeks to go over the details and he said he would spray some samples for me. When he does I'll let you know what we ended up on and even put a pic with it of the samples. Heres a larger pic of the GTO twims for now though


----------

